# Route from channel tunnel to Grindelwald



## alicksuwd

We are heading down to Grindelwald in August. This will be the first time we have headed in this direction to the Alps as I normaly go down though Germany towards Austria but for this trip i;, thinking of going down the French / German border mybee Luxemberg?

Any recomendations?


----------



## ned

*grindlwald*

Hi,

Just come back from interlaken and excellent it was too.

Personally I would go through Belgium to Luxembourg. Stop at the aire in Dudelange. Then down through france to strasbourg ( bypass) and through to Basel then on to Interlaken. It only costs 18 euros on the french motorway between Metz and strassbourg.

Have a good time...................... Ned


----------



## cronkle

*Re: grindlwald*



ned said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just come back from interlaken and excellent it was too.
> 
> Personally I would go through Belgium to Luxembourg. Stop at the aire in Dudelange. Then down through france to strasbourg ( bypass) and through to Basel then on to Interlaken. It only costs 18 euros on the french motorway between Metz and strassbourg.
> 
> Have a good time...................... Ned


A variation on ned's route that we used a few years ago was to go Metz, Nancy, Colmar (N59/159) and then on to Basle.

The road is pretty much duel carriageway, mostly quite quick, scenic and toll free (I think).

We have stopped in various places in southern Belgium, Luxembourg and in France near St Die.


----------



## barryd

Don't ask me how to get there but it's a fantastic place. Cracking little site at the top of the Jungfrau valley about 10 miles up from interlaken, camping rutti i think. Loads cheaper than the interlaken ones and acsi but not sure about august.

Sorry it's not what you asked for.


----------



## simandme

Last year we stayed near the chunnel first night; Luxembourg (Camping Bon Acceuil) the second night (even had time to get a bus into the city for a wander around) and Interlaken the third night...lovely site at Beatenberg (Camping Wang) if you can't get a place at Grindewald.

Btw, love the avatar - it's obvious who's boss :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

http://www.campingruetti.ch/

We are going to Switzerland next tuesday, unless the weather knows different.

Dave p


----------



## Drew

Hi,

Fully agree with Ned, an excellent route.

Have a fantastic time, I'm sure that you will enjoy every minute.

Drew


----------

